# viper 5901 remote start



## lopezam07 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im new at this so forgive me.. i bought a viper 5901 for my 97civic ex automatic and i got everythin working except the remote start... im confused on wat a flex relay is and how dat works.. can somone please explain and if you can tell me how to wire it up??? :/


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Make sure the Red wire, red w/ white strip and red w/ black strip is hooked up to a power supply, otherwise the remote starter wont work.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

opcorn:


----------

